# Computer/IT repairs and service



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

We are about to be opening a Computer Repairs and Sales store. SNIP/

So, my question to the forum would be what kind of service has been experienced by existing computer repair providers and what services are required by the current expat community living in these areas so that we can best tailor our business to suit the customers needs? This would really help us create a business plan that will help the local and expat community. Any advice or requests would be greatly appreciated......

SNIP/


Thanks
Martin.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> We are about to be opening a Computer Repairs and Sales store. SNIP/
> 
> So, my question to the forum would be what kind of service has been experienced by existing computer repair providers and what services are required by the current expat community living in these areas so that we can best tailor our business to suit the customers needs? This would really help us create a business plan that will help the local and expat community. Any advice or requests would be greatly appreciated......
> 
> ...


Many such shops have closed due to the recession, so if things start to pick up there may be a gap in the market?? Do we assume that you are fluent in Spanish/other languages and will be appealing to Spanish as well as all expats - which may give you a broader market?

Jo xxx


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

Jo,

Thanks for the response, we are Spanish, English and Russian speaking, so we aim to fill a broad market. I was over recently and could see that the recession had hit hard. We were just wondering if there was an expat community that would need our services also.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It would help if you gave us an idea of where you might be operating. There are a couple of guys near here who do something of the sort. One I wouldn't touch with a barge pole; the other is quite good and knows his stuff.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> Jo,
> 
> Thanks for the response, we are Spanish, English and Russian speaking, so we aim to fill a broad market. I was over recently and could see that the recession had hit hard. We were just wondering if there was an expat community that would need our services also.


It wont be a money spinner thats for sure - but in the long term who knows. I think even the big "nationals" have gone. There was a PCCITY in Malaga, but that I believe went under??????

The British expat community has no doubt diminished due to the recession, altho there are many russians arriving, so if its a numbers game. Russians may well be your customers???

See what others think when they read your post

Jo xxx


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> It would help if you gave us an idea of where you might be operating. There are a couple of guys near here who do something of the sort. One I wouldn't touch with a barge pole; the other is quite good and knows his stuff.


I see the information I added about location was snipped..... We are looking at the Calahonda to Estepona area. Thanks for the questions


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> It would help if you gave us an idea of where you might be operating. There are a couple of guys near here who do something of the sort. One I wouldn't touch with a barge pole; the other is quite good and knows his stuff.


Yes, sorry we removed some area information so that it would adhere to the rules on advertising 


Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> We are about to be opening a Computer Repairs and Sales store. SNIP/
> 
> So, my question to the forum would be what kind of service has been experienced by existing computer repair providers and what services are required by the current expat community living in these areas so that we can best tailor our business to suit the customers needs? This would really help us create a business plan that will help the local and expat community. Any advice or requests would be greatly appreciated......
> 
> ...


There are a vast array of computer shops stretching from Nerja down to Marbella that I know of and you wouldn't believe how many are advertising on facebook to try and drum up business and as Joe pointed out PC City went bang and that was two or three years back.Use the old favorite Google and you will see how many computer shops there are on the Costa.English,German,Spanish you name it.The question you have to ask yourself is what do you have to offer that these shops don't and if you are thinking of selling new laptops or towers you are up against Worten who always have offers on and there are a few franchises down here as well.Not trying to put a dampener on your idea but if you open a new shop why should people come to you and not stick with the people that they already use.If you go for it,the best of luck.


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

soulboy said:


> There are a vast array of computer shops stretching from Nerja down to Marbella that I know of and you wouldn't believe how many are advertising on facebook to try and drum up business and as Joe pointed out PC City went bang and that was two or three years back.Use the old favorite Google and you will see how many computer shops there are on the Costa.English,German,Spanish you name it.The question you have to ask yourself is what do you have to offer that these shops don't and if you are thinking of selling new laptops or towers you are up against Worten who always have offers on and there are a few franchises down here as well.Not trying to put a dampener on your idea but if you open a new shop why should people come to you and not stick with the people that they already use.If you go for it,the best of luck.


Appreciate the feedback, but it's been my experience after running computer companies for over 25 years that competition is always around and it really comes down to service and expertise. We wouldn't be selling new towers and laptops as this part of the IT industry has been ruined for years by small margins/big chains, they work on 3-5 percent margins or less..... I often wonder who goes to a supermarket and buys a loaf of bread and picks up a laptop, then wonder what happens when they break? The main reason for asking the question I asked here is that word of mouth is the best advertising money can't buy, so if the service in these areas is somewhat lacking in quality then it's of interest to us and we would hope to get that business. Thanks for your honesty, it's really appreciated, I think any business opening these days would be seen as a risk no matter where.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> Appreciate the feedback, but it's been my experience after running computer companies for over 25 years that competition is always around and it really comes down to service and expertise. We wouldn't be selling new towers and laptops as this part of the IT industry has been ruined for years by small margins/big chains, they work on 3-5 percent margins or less..... I often wonder who goes to a supermarket and buys a loaf of bread and picks up a laptop, then wonder what happens when they break? The main reason for asking the question I asked here is that word of mouth is the best advertising money can't buy, so if the service in these areas is somewhat lacking in quality then it's of interest to us and we would hope to get that business. Thanks for your honesty, it's really appreciated, I think any business opening these days would be seen as a risk no matter where.....


Well, we dont allow advertising or procuring business on the forum. However, I know the importance of market research, so no names, no "touting" on the forum ok!!!. 

Competition is one thing, but the custom you're competing for is drastically reduced since the recession. Many IT specialists have gone - not because they were incompetent or that they werent competitive, but there wasnt any business to be done. Wortens do a repair and help service - or they did, so already you've got a "national" to watch out for and as I say, the market has shrunk significantly.

You've also got to take into account overheads, autonomo/business payments, insurances etc. 

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> Appreciate the feedback, but it's been my experience after running computer companies for over 25 years that competition is always around and it really comes down to service and expertise. We wouldn't be selling new towers and laptops as this part of the IT industry has been ruined for years by small margins/big chains, they work on 3-5 percent margins or less..... I often wonder who goes to a supermarket and buys a loaf of bread and picks up a laptop, then wonder what happens when they break? The main reason for asking the question I asked here is that word of mouth is the best advertising money can't buy, so if the service in these areas is somewhat lacking in quality then it's of interest to us and we would hope to get that business. Thanks for your honesty, it's really appreciated, I think any business opening these days would be seen as a risk no matter where.....


I wasn't trying to show any disrespect in any way and I appreciate what you say about word of mouth but even the small computer business down here are cut throat and all trying to out do one another and for some of them to make ends meet they have now jumped on the bandwagon with the boxes for TV.In all honesty I don't think there is a niche in the market for more computer shops but I would love to be proved wrong.Twelve or fourteen years ago you probably would have made a good go of it with all the estate agents and businesses around all wanting their rigs looking after.Like I said I wish you the best of luck but I just thank god the way Spain is today that I am not thinking of opening a business.


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

soulboy said:


> I wasn't trying to show any disrespect in any way and I appreciate what you say about word of mouth but even the small computer business down here are cut throat and all trying to out do one another and for some of them to make ends meet they have now jumped on the bandwagon with the boxes for TV.In all honesty I don't think there is a niche in the market for more computer shops but I would love to be proved wrong.Twelve or fourteen years ago you probably would have made a good go of it with all the estate agents and businesses around all wanting their rigs looking after.Like I said I wish you the best of luck but I just thank god the way Spain is today that I am not thinking of opening a business.



Soulboy, I appreciate the comments, no disrespect taken at all, merely putting my point across. I opened a business in the UK and sold it 18 months later, people thought I was crazy then too..... The retail industry and small business marketplace is a mine field. That we can all agree on! Thanks again for your comments, they are appreciated.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> Soulboy, I appreciate the comments, no disrespect taken at all, merely putting my point across. I opened a business in the UK and sold it 18 months later, people thought I was crazy then too..... The retail industry and small business marketplace is a mine field. That we can all agree on! Thanks again for your comments, they are appreciated.


Opening a business in the UK and opening a business in Spain in today's climate is a completely different ball game.I am not joking when I say I don't think there is a week goes by that I don't hear of somebody going back to the UK.What I would say is come over for a month and have a good look around and then you will see what competition you are up against.You might think my comments are a bit hard but I am just saying it as it is.Some of the people making money here nowadays are removal firms taking Brits back.I hate to see anybody come out and fail but there are that many people scratting around just trying to keep their heads above water. sb


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

soulboy said:


> Opening a business in the UK and opening a business in Spain in today's climate is a completely different ball game.I am not joking when I say I don't think there is a week goes by that I don't hear of somebody going back to the UK.What I would say is come over for a month and have a good look around and then you will see what competition you are up against.You might think my comments are a bit hard but I am just saying it as it is.Some of the people making money here nowadays are removal firms taking Brits back.I hate to see anybody come out and fail but there are that many people scratting around just trying to keep their heads above water.Best of luck and regards.SB.


SB,

Thanks for the advise, I was over recently and have family living there also, so the plan was to come over for another few weeks to see first hand. I would say the the high street in the UK is screwed, bookies, pawn brokers and a place to buy sausage rolls and coffee! I've been back in the UK for 4 years, so I'm ready to move on again. Thanks again.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Computerguy;2192769.... said:


> I often wonder who goes to a supermarket and buys a loaf of bread and picks up a laptop, then wonder what happens when they break? ..


Today? You throw it out.

I picked up a HP laptop for €300. Amazon was selling the exact same item (Same HD,memory and processor) for €470.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Today? You throw it out.


Yep. This is exactly what we did with my daughter's laptop this summer. Got a spanking new one, much better than her old one, for under 400€. Why would I throw good money into a buggy, out of date piece of equipment? I didn't even consider repairing it.


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Today? You throw it out.
> 
> I picked up a HP laptop for €300. Amazon was selling the exact same item (Same HD,memory and processor) for €470.


I guess the recession is over in Italy..... Get's a little expensive to throw 300EUR everytime a laptop breaks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Computerguy said:


> I guess the recession is over in Italy..... Get's a little expensive to throw 300EUR everytime a laptop breaks.


 But you get a two year guarantee and you can then pay for an extra five year guarantee. But even after two or three years, a computer is considered old. Repairs can be costly and timely, so is it worth the bother??? I have a three year old laptop - a real cheapie and if it should break down, personally, I'd bin it and get a new one - another cheapie (I think it was under £200). But maybe thats just me??! Our main computer is the one I use the most anyway and my son and husband are both computer geeks and when we get problems, they cant wait to take it apart and spread its contents across the dining room table and talk about "motherboards" and.......... stuff lol!!!!

The issue you will have is can you make enough money to support your overheads, suppliers, utilities, household bills, fun money....??? 

Obviously as a business man, you'll be doing some figures and actually, altho we may seem a bit negative on the forum, you need to hear the good and the bad and do some fact finding trips. "knowledge is king" and with all of the info you'll make the right choices for you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Computerguy said:


> I guess the recession is over in Italy..... Get's a little expensive to throw 300EUR everytime a laptop breaks.


It would have cost me between €150 and 200 to buy the HD,memory and processor in the new laptop. Then the cost of the OS. Ignore the new battery and PS.

Sorry but it doesn't make much sense to fix things today. Even if I've assembled PCs since before Intel was selling the 386.

Of course I've got to ask how often your laptops break? My old laptop is seven or eight years old. All it needs is a new battery. Problem is it doesn't make € sense to get a new battery for a machine that's almost a decade old.


----------



## Computerguy (Oct 28, 2013)

NickZ said:


> It would have cost me between €150 and 200 to buy the HD,memory and processor in the new laptop. Then the cost of the OS. Ignore the new battery and PS.
> 
> Sorry but it doesn't make much sense to fix things today. Even if I've assembled PCs since before Intel was selling the 386.
> 
> Of course I've got to ask how often your laptops break? My old laptop is seven or eight years old. All it needs is a new battery. Problem is it doesn't make € sense to get a new battery for a machine that's almost a decade old.


So your point was you throw out your old 7/8 year old laptop and buy a new one. That I agree with, but your first post was misleading to say the least.


----------

